# Mystery Solved!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Now I know why my plants doesn't grow in the 35G tank!

 

It's quite shocking!

 

The light! It's 50/50 for Saltwater, no wonder why nothing grow in that tank!  

 

and I just sold it!  (the buyer told me this is the cause    )


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

haha darn that sucks...
Was it because of the blue light when it should have been pink? I think i remember you having that and I was reading the post on T5HO lighting


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> haha darn that sucks...
> Was it because of the blue light when it should have been pink? I think i remember you having that and I was reading the post on T5HO lighting


I think so, but I don't know the detail. so can anyone fill us in???


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lol i still have it, do you want to buy it back? same price? if not then it is fine, I am thinking of starting a marine aquarium someday


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> haha darn that sucks...
> Was it because of the blue light when it should have been pink? I think i remember you having that and I was reading the post on T5HO lighting





bigfishy said:


> I think so, but I don't know the detail. so can anyone fill us in???


50/50 bulbs are made in such a way that only 50% of the light they emit are usable by plants.


----------

